# The monster cat tree is now in the house!



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, so I told you guys about the cat tree I scored off of Craigslist for 50 dollars several months ago... but it was in the garage/workshop, which is where Jasper was staying at the time since he was semi-feral.

Anyway, he's been wandering the house for a few months now, and we've been wondering where to put the huge tree ever since -- certainly not upstairs, as it weighs a few hundred pounds!!

So, we put it in the family room, where we mostly sit to watch TV... now we have a serious, uh... cat statement going on in our house.

Here he is first realising its in the room ... and yes he's already started playing with the wind chimes:










Here he is on one of the perches:










And here he is on top, where unfortunately he doesn't have enough room to sit up straight any longer:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! That is a "Serious Cat Tree"!!
It looks like he's having fun!!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

where did you get this?!


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Geez! That is one heck of a tree! I want one!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

LowFatPat said:


> where did you get this?!


From someone on Craigslist that lived 5 minutes away from the house... pretty much closer than any pet store (besides the one 2 minutes away...), it was 6 months old and it had no wear.

The company is called Tomcat 2000. I saw one of their trees in a local pet store... a smaller model of this tree, at least a foot shorter and the perches aren't big enough to do anything but sit on... for 300 dollars after taxes.

I've seen similar cat trees online by other companies but even in the USA they're pricey. Google "cat mushroom tree", that seems to be a common name for that style of tree.

Jasper has already gone crazy on it, making _both_ of the dogs bark at him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is awesome! I have cat tree envy!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I have some serious cat tree envy too wow!! :love2


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That is one of the nicest cat trees ever!! And a steal at $50! You scored big time. Is the light colored fabric carpeting? I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

$50! Seriously? Nice find!


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

What fun!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great tree! You're right, you're making a cat statement there.

It's just as well it fits in the family room, because I've found they only use the cat furniture that's in the room you're in anyway. If you're in that family room most of the time, that's the place for the tree.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Good score. I did see one when checking our Craigslist but I couldn't carry or fit in. I found a tall one with kitty house and 3 levels also for $50. I just checked every day. If you are on a budget, I would suggest that.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It is pretty awesome...ly overpowering. :lol:



Marcia said:


> Is the light colored fabric carpeting? I've never seen anything like it before.


Yes, it is!! It is very odd, there must have been a lot of time gone into making it like that, when you look up close to can see various joins in the carpet since it isn't all one big peice... if I was ever to recarpet the cat tree several years down the road (I'm not sure I could bring myself to throw it out), it would no way be done that fancy!

My aunt's cat (quite overweight despite all my advise on diets) was on it last night... took a jump off of the third perch, might've hurt herself.  So if you've got larger cats, or older cats, you might want to reconsider something this big.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmm, maybe put a shield around the 3 open sides of the top perch that reaches the ceiling? That would force them to jump to the next lower level instead of all the way to the floor. That is fancy carpet work indeed!! I'm really impressed. I think I would just use jute rope instead of trying to re-carpet it.

Hope chubby kitty is ok!!!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, amazing tree!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That tree is beautiful, I am jealous, and I want one!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That thing is gigantic. If you ever decide to adopt a mountain goat, it should feel right at home.

If Nala lived in your house, there wouldn't be a plate left mounted to that wall above the window.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The mesh thing might be an idea if the chubby kitty was going to be jumping on the tree a lot, but I don't think she will be but she seems ok today.

Haha, I don't know how long those plates will last. I've already thought about removing them but haven't got around to it.

I just had a horrifying thought. The cat tree has taken the place of where we always place our Christmas tree... I'm imagining decorating a cat tree this year instead, or having to move the cat tree, or moving the Christmas tree upstairs somewhere. I'm not sure which is worse.


----------

